# Probleme mit ZÄHLENWENN EXCEL



## vb_user (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem in Excel!! Und zwar: Ich möchte wissen, welche Anzahl von Werten  meinen Kriterien entsprechen?
D.h.
Werte
1
1
2
3
4
4
5

z.b Anzahl der Werte die : >1 und kleiner als <3 entsprechen
Mit Zählenwenn kann man ja nur ein Kriterium bestimmen.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich

Bitte
mfg


----------



## vb_user (17. Oktober 2005)

hat wirklich keiner eine idee?


----------



## Leola13 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

du kannst in einer neuen Spalte eine Wenn-Formel eingeben :

=+WENN(B3>1;(WENN(B3<3;1;0));0)

dann erhälst du dort nur Nullen und Einsen die du über die Zählen Funktion auswerten kannst.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Bei ganzen Zahlen und >1 und <3 kannst du doch auf 2 abfragen oder ?  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## WaGutSo (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo vb_user,

ich würde das Problem mit einer eigenen Funktion lösen. 


```
Option Explicit

Public Function fZähleWenn(SpalteWerte As Range, WertUG As Double, WertOG As Double) As Integer
  ' SpalteWerte: Spaltenbereich in der die Werte stehen. NUR EINE SPALTE MARKIEREN!
  ' WertUG: Wert für die Untergrenze (hier für Werte >= ZelleUG). WENN WERT AUS ZELLE NUR EINE ZELLE MARKIEREN!
  ' WertOG: Wert für die Obergrenze (hier für Werte <= ZelleOG). WENN WERT AUS ZELLE NUR EINE ZELLE MARKIEREN!
  Dim iZeile As Integer
  fZähleWenn = 0
  For iZeile = 1 To SpalteWerte.Rows.Count
    If SpalteWerte.Rows(iZeile).Value >= WertUG And SpalteWerte.Rows(iZeile).Value <= WertOG Then
      fZähleWenn = fZähleWenn + 1
    End If
  Next
End Function
```

Für die Grenzwerte kannst Du entweder eine Zelle in Deiner EXCEL-Mappe nehmen oder aber den Wert direkt im Funktionsaufruf eintragen. Wenn Du die Grenzen aus Zellen beziehst musst Du bei Änderungen oder Tests nur einen oder zwei Werte ändern.
Wenn die Funktion in die EXCEL-Mappe kopiert ist, findest Du sie unter Funktionen/Weitere Funktionen…/Benutzerdefiniert

*Achtung: Funktion enthält keine Fehlerüberprüfung! Immer nur eine Spalte oder Zelle markieren!*

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------

